# August in Disney[world], Is it unbearable?



## Santina (Feb 10, 2010)

I have DVC on hold for Animal Kingdom August 13. I have never been to Florida in August but I really want to try that resort. Any Tuggers who have done Disney in August?


----------



## Luanne (Feb 10, 2010)

Didn't do Disney in August, but took dd back to start school in St. Petersburg last August.  We were there from the 3rd through the 9th.  I was sure glad we didn't do Disney.  It was hot, muggy, and we encountered several lightening storms.


----------



## Flo (Feb 10, 2010)

Been there, done that. It's hot, humid and rains almost every afternoon-which does not help to cool anything. If you can find another time to go, I suggest it.


----------



## ocdb8r (Feb 10, 2010)

Depending on your plans, I think it is a recipe for disaster.  If you have children, and you are going to try to do more than Disney in the week you are there, I would predict a very stressful time.

First, it is HOT and HUMID at that time of year.  Beleive it or not you will PRAY for rain as it is the only thing that cools the area down.  

Second, the parks will be packed because it's vacation season for schools.  Many, are forced to endure the heat as it's the only time of year they can get away and spend a full week in FL with the family.

That said, if you plan, you could have a very manageable week.  If you don't have kids you won't have to worry about little ones that are hot and cranky...that can be a nightmare.  Regardless, the key is to plan to take the mid day time for naps or breaks in the pool (at the resort or water parks).  The one good thing about that time of year is that the parks open early and stay open late.  Only with a commitment to these breaks do I think you should even consider it.  However, that means you likely won't have time to do much off-site (like seaworld, universal...etc.)

My suggested plan:  Get up EARLY everyday and be the first into whatever park you have chosen.  Ride the most critical rides (the ones with the logest lines typically) and be out of the park by 10:30/11 (you will be surprised how many E-Ticket rides you can hit if you are there RIGHT when they open).  Go back to your nice DVC villa and nap/lunch/laze in the pool until 4pm....I personally would stay even later (like 6pm as by this time the idiots that think they are going to spend the whole day at the parks have finally given up...or collapsed), maybe doing early dinner at the villa.  Then go back to the parks, typically whichever has the extra late hours for onsite guests (although that sometimes backfires as that is typically the most crowded park...however in August they are all giong to be packed).  

This strategy has several benefits 1) you stay out of the parks at the hotest point in the day, 2) you eat one or two meals at the villas saving you some cash and calories (and trust me, you still get plenty of junk food snacking at the parks), 3) You will get more enjoyment out of your resort (AKV has a beautiful pool and of course the animals to watch), and 4) you might stay sane!

However there are drawbacks...1) you're going to spend travel time to and from the resort...which at AKV can be decent given it is kind of out in the boondocks, 2) you're going to miss any events that only happen mid day like some parades, and 3) you'll likely have to spend multiple days at some parks to see it all...leaving little or no time for off-site stuff.


----------



## Sea Six (Feb 10, 2010)

Being from PA myself, I can tell you there are August days when it is hotter in PA than it is in Orlando.  But, there are a couple of things you can do to make it go better for you.  First, you might want to plan on spending the late afternoon by the pool at your resort.  Also, spend more time outside next summer so you are more used to the heat - especially if you work in an air conditioned office and live in an air conditioned house.  It helps to be outside and spend time walking around before you are at Disney.


----------



## Santina (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I'm canceling


----------



## Big Matt (Feb 10, 2010)

Sorry you cancelled.  That week will be hot, yes, but the crowds aren't so bad.  August is a month when a lot of locals go back to school and the crowds die down.


----------



## Nancy (Feb 10, 2010)

Can't speak for other counties in Florida, but Pinellas county (St. Pete-Clearwater, etc) does not go back to school early in August any more.  Believe it is now last week in August or first in September.

Nancy

ps.  I've done Disney end of August plus July 4.  It is doable and often no worse than DC at that same time of year.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 10, 2010)

Nancy said:


> It is doable and often no worse than DC at that same time of year.



Yeah, but DC can also be pretty miserable at that time of year as well. :hysterical:   Can you tell I'm not used to the humidity?


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 10, 2010)

You would not catch me at WDW in August, and I live within a 2-hour drive.

There is really only one way to do Florida outdoors in August... indoors... 
Seriously, between Noon & 7PM, stay inside (or in a pool).


----------



## chriskre (Feb 10, 2010)

Santina,

Don't cancel.   Just don't do the theme parks.  
Do the water parks instead.

AKV is soooooooooooo nice.  It's honestly a destination in itself.

The only way I'd do Disney in the summer and I do it often is to stay in the resort and enjoy the resort.  You are paying alot of money to be there so enjoy it.  Park-ing it in the summer is brutal.  I just would enjoy the grounds, the pools, the other things to do at Disney indoors like DisneyQuest and the water parks.  

I spent 6 days at AKV and we spent 3 days just lounging around the pool and using the recreation room and enjoying the animals.  You'll have the resort to yourselves during the day when everyone else is sweating it out in the parks. 

I wouldn't cancel.


----------



## javabean (Feb 10, 2010)

*August in Disney*

August is the only time we have ever been to Disney and I agree that it is not ideal. One consideration not yet mentioned is hurricane season. We've gotten stuck with some really rotten weather on occasion. That being said, family vacation time is prime time no matter what the weather, and the heat becomes a good excuse for water parks or shopping, take your pick.


----------



## ocdb8r (Feb 11, 2010)

Nancy said:


> ps.  I've done Disney end of August plus July 4.  It is doable and often no worse than DC at that same time of year.



UGH!  No worse than DC...I spent a couple of summers in DC and thought it was absolutely unbearable. I thought DC was the worst of the worst for summer weather.  It's essentially built in a swamp (I guess much like Orlando).


----------



## Twinkstarr (Feb 11, 2010)

chriskre said:


> Santina,
> 
> Don't cancel.   Just don't do the theme parks.
> Do the water parks instead.
> ...



I think most people who exchange into Disney want to do the parks, most don't visit multiple times in a year and hanging by the pool is a secondary activity.


----------



## chriskre (Feb 11, 2010)

Twinkstarr said:


> I think most people who exchange into Disney want to do the parks, most don't visit multiple times in a year and hanging by the pool is a secondary activity.



I guess you're right.  I get spoiled since I go so often so for me to go and just enjoy the resort is a treat.  

So yes cancel the ressie, maybe I'll pick it up instead.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Feb 11, 2010)

chriskre said:


> I guess you're right.  I get spoiled since I go so often so for me to go and just enjoy the resort is a treat.
> 
> So yes cancel the ressie, maybe I'll pick it up instead.



My timeframe for using my DVC points is October-May.

 You'll find me in August "Up North" in Michigan and at home filling out school registration for the boys, suffering hand cramps:rofl: .


----------



## vacationlover2 (Feb 11, 2010)

I love Disney at the end of August.  It is not crowded and you are in and out of the air conditioning enough that it is very bearable.  Of course, I don't mind Arizona in July, so maybe I'm just crazy.


----------



## Don (Feb 11, 2010)

The first couple of times we went to Disney it was mid to late Julyand we were still living in VA.  Except for the daily afternoon thunder storms the weather wasn't that much different.


----------



## Numismatist (Feb 11, 2010)

Yes it's incredibly hot and humid.  Yes, it rains almost every day (which usually only lasts an hour).  The good part is you can really enjoy the waterparks and pools.

I've been at the Magic Kingdom in August when I thought I was going to pass out from the heat, you wait 10 minutes in line for a water bottle that is barely cold, etc.

Break up your day so that you go to parks in the AM, back to the hotel 11-2 for lunch and pool, back to parks in the late afternoon when it's cooler.


----------



## Judy (Feb 12, 2010)

As you can tell by reading the previous posts, it's a matter of opinion.  What is the summer weather like in Andreas, PA?
If it's hot and humid there, like much of the mid-Atlantic, you'll feel right at home in Orlando.  If you live in the mountains where it's cooler, then you'd probably find Disney in August uncomfortable.


----------



## dogfeet (Feb 13, 2010)

*Florida in June or August*

I have the option of going to Florida this year either the middle of June or early August.  Any opinions of which you would think is better?  Especially in regards to weather and crowds. Thanks  

dogfeet


----------



## chriskre (Feb 13, 2010)

It's hot and rainy in June and it's really hot and rainy in August.

Actually it seems to rain every day in the afternoon here in Florida
all over the state in the summers.  

I think June is not as hot as August.  August is more risk of a hurricane also.

It's still better than snow.


----------



## wcfr1 (Feb 14, 2010)

Nancy said:


> Can't speak for other counties in Florida, but Pinellas county (St. Pete-Clearwater, etc) does not go back to school early in August any more.  Believe it is now last week in August or first in September.
> 
> Nancy
> 
> ps.  I've done Disney end of August plus July 4.  It is doable and often no worse than DC at that same time of year.



Correct. Not all counties start the exact time but most do it within a week of each other. Pinellas County starts Aug. 23 this year.

Being a local I can tell you June July and August would not be the time I would WANT to go because of all the reasons mentioned, Heat, Humidity, Violent Thunderstorms, Crowds etc.  

Having kids however means we are limited to Summer vacation, a week in March for Spring Break and Christmas/New Years. Guess what qualifies as red weeks? You betcha!

We consider summer time the mini hi season. The real high season is Christmas/New Years and Spring Break-March. Bigger crowds but not hot, humid or buggy... just more crowded and expensive.

Luckily if we go in the summer it's just for a day or so and definetly hit a water park (with lots of sunscreen and hats and sunshirts).

I know it gets hot and humid up north in DC, PA, NC, NY, etc. but the difference is at least up north when the sun goes down it gets bearable... not here.

But since we need tourists to help our economy I say it's perfect then and come on down


----------



## Jim Bryan (Feb 14, 2010)

As a local I won't go to any of the Parks In Disney during the Summer.


----------



## Judy (Feb 14, 2010)

dogfeet said:


> I have the option of going to Florida this year either the middle of June or early August.  Any opinions of which you would think is better?  Especially in regards to weather and crowds.
> Thanks  dogfeet


The crowds will be smaller in late August or very early June because some schools are in session then.  Late august will probably be the less crowded because of those school systems that are still on vacation, many students are participating in pre-school sports and music training.


----------



## keepgoing (Feb 14, 2010)

*I would go because animal kingdom lodge is so good, but avoid all theme park.*

Like many suggested, I would go to just spend a couple days to enjoy such a nice resort and a couple days hang around the water parks.  The weather is perfect for all water activities.  Just not to do the theme parks.  Waiting in hour long lines in over 100 degree and 70+% humidity does not make a memorable vacation (the good one).  I don't think exchanging into AK in spring break or wk 52 is ever possible.  

As a matter of fact,  last year's summer in Northeast (NJ) was not hot at all.  We have less than 10 days of needing to turn on the AC whole summer. For a while I was thinking President Bush administration's denial of global warming was correct.  

I am going to Bahamas early August too, but I would not worry about the hot and humidity since we will be by the water parks and beaches all days....Except if hurricane ......


----------



## SMcdo (Feb 14, 2010)

August is the perfect time to try Typhoon Lagoon or Blizzard Beach or to stay at the Disney Boardwalk's Beach Club and use their fabulous pool.


----------



## jamstew (Feb 15, 2010)

wcfr1 said:


> I know it gets hot and humid up north in DC, PA, NC, NY, etc. but the difference is at least up north when the sun goes down it gets bearable... not here.



The other difference is that you probably aren't outside for 6 hours at a time for several days in a row in those other places.


----------



## Present (Feb 17, 2010)

*August is brutal*

August is brutal, hot-humid-hurricane season.  If you skip the parks completely and only do the water parks (preferrably early am or very late pm)  you will be fine.  I think you made the right decision.  See if you can book May or October (which is still iffy for Hurricanes)


----------



## Twinkstarr (Feb 18, 2010)

jamstew said:


> The other difference is that you probably aren't outside for 6 hours at a time for several days in a row in those other places.



Great answer, let's face it when it's really hot and humid where we live we stay as close to the AC as possible.


----------



## bnoble (Feb 18, 2010)

We went for a week in July last year, and bought annual passes for the water parks (wet) and Disney Quest (indoors in AC).  It was a fabulous time, but we never even considered setting foot in a theme park because we had just been there in February.

We're going again this July, and we are going to try for the theme parks, because our normal February trip got crunched by the school distrct changing the calendar on us.  But, we definitely plan to take them in small doses, avoiding the afternoons, with liberal pool/water park time thrown in.


----------



## amyhwang (Feb 24, 2010)

My kids don't start school (Maryland) until right after Labor Day, so we've been a few times late August.  LATE August!

Now, it is hot, but it's hot here as well.  We have had annual passes, so didn't worry too much about spending tons of time in the parks.  These were (usually) trips I booked as I got really low low airfares from BWI, and really really great deals at the hotels (Swan and Dolphin usually).

We would try to go out early, spend some time at the parks, then take a break somewhere air conditioned, then plan the evenings with lots of flexibility.  As many kids were already back in school, we never thought it was crowded at all.  

We usually had about half the days nice, half really hot and humid, but overall had a nice fun time.  Just remember some areas and parks are unbearable in the afternoon (or even morning) heat, such as the Magic Kingdom and the Dino Land at Disney's Animal Kingdom (all that blacktop).

Definitely we understood that the occasional downpour or storm was expected, so we'd duck in somewhere, or go back to the room for a while, if it got really bad.  Sometimes the rain is nice, if you can find somewhere to get out of it, as the parks sometimes clear out at those times.  We prefer umbrellas to the ponchos some folks like, as the ponchos get hot and sticky, then you have to dry them off.

I think if you go with a good attitude, and are prepared, it's fine in August.  But, it will be hot, and it may storm.  We had fun overall!


----------

